# Remington 700 .308



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Just got the oppurtunity to go hunt some yotes at a managers house and I'
d like to see if any of yall have develped some pretty good loads for this rifle? They dont neccesarly have to be a varmint loads but just a good accurate load. If no handloads are available what factory ammo works best in yall 700s anyways been inactive for quite awhile just wanted to refresh by starting a new post. Thanks

Derek


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 13, 2005)

ive had some good groups with blackhills 168 grain hpbt match with my rem 700 vsf


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

sierria might make a 308 in varminter, dont quote me on it, but ive shot 75 grain varminters in my 243. and shot very nice. you`ll have to get the loads out of a manual, im not quite sure on them. but check it out.


----------

